# SD-Karte wird nicht erkannt



## alexbystrow (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo, Ich hab eine 128MB SD Karte in meiner Digitalkamera.

Ich war grad dabei Windows XP zu installierne, hatte meine Digitalkamera als <br>Massenspeicher am Rechner angeschlossen und hab ausversehen im <br>WINXP Setup meine SD Karte formatiert. jetzt wird die Karte nicht mehr vom<br> Rechner und auch nicht mehr von der DigiCam erkannt. Ich hatte da sehr <br>wichtige Daten drauf. 
Sobald die Karte wieder lesbar ist, will ich versuchen die Daten <br>wiederherzustellen. Aber dafür muss ich erstmal auf die SD-Card zugreifen!<br><br>
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
<br><br>
danke.


----------



## alexbystrow (24. Juni 2004)

Kann mir denn wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## JensG (24. Juni 2004)

Versuche es mal mit Tools wie

PC INSPECTOR™ smart recovery 
Recover4all-Professional.exe
Ontrack Easyrecovery 

mit ein bissel Glück erkennt eines
der Tools die Partition und kann etwas
wiederherstellen.

Wenn du beim Formatieren (bei der Installation)
von XP gründlich formatieren ausgewählt hast
könnte es schlecht aussehen.
Aber ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## alexbystrow (24. Juni 2004)

Des Wiederherstellen is ja kein Problem.<br>
Aber dazu muss erstmal erkannt werden!<br>
Aber trotzdem danke für den tipp.


----------



## BSA (24. Juni 2004)

Versuch die Karte in irgend ein anderes Gerät zu machen, zum Beispiel Kartenleser oder MP3 Player oder so. Vielleicht hast du die Karte ja mit NTFS Formatiert und die Cam kann nur FAT lesen oder so.
Das hatte ich letztens auch mit meinem MP3-Player, der liest nur FAT, die Karte habe ich aber mit FAT32 formatiert.
Also versuch das irgendwie und wenn du kein anderes Gerät zur verfügung hast, frag mal in deiner Bekanntschaft oder deinem Freundeskreis rum.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## BSA (24. Juni 2004)

Ach und nochwas, die Daten kannst du sicherlcih vergessen, Das schafft höchstens noch ein Profi, der dann aber sicherlich eine ganze Stange Geld kosten wird.


----------



## alexbystrow (13. September 2004)

Ich weiss............................das Thema ist schon lange her, aber:

Einfach die Karte mit einem Kartenlesegerät wieder zu FAT formatieren und es 

läuft.

(Für alle, denen das vielleicht noch passieren könnte)


----------

